# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  KLONER3D® - the real professional 3D  printers

## kloner3d

*www.kloner3d.com*


KLONER3D® ​ is the *NEW CATEGORY* of professional printers, a link between the consumer world and professional world.

*NO assembly*: KLONER3D®  is ready to print after unboxing.
*NO mechanical setup*: KLONER3D®  not require mechanical or electronic skills.
*NO calibration*: KLONER3D®  not require tools.
*NO height adjustment*: KLONER3D®  doesn't make you lose time.
*NO printer bed leveling*: KLONER3D®  doesn't make you crazy.
*NO printer bed movements*: KLONER3D®  has small overall dimension compared to print area.
*NO lubrication*: KLONER3D®  doesn't make you dirty with grease or oil.
*NO maintenance*: KLONER3D®  not forcing you to follow and watch periodically maintenance guides and video.
*HIGH print quality*: KLONER3D®  has high precision mechanical components, higher torque motors and most high resolution driver.
*SAFETY*: KLONER3D®  has a closed print area, no exposed wire or cables and doesn't make you assemble parts.
*ELEGANC*E: KLONER3D®  has a compact, modern and smart cabinet, suitable for every environment.
*COMPATIBLE*: KLONER3D®  does not need dedicated computers, networks or special requirements and is compatible with all 3D printing software used by 3D printing community.

Finally, the the REAL quality and industry standards are accessible to everyone and anyone can have a PROFESSIONAL 3D printer on desk.

Industrial requirements for design, production and assembly.
Mechanical movement made of professional parts to ensure maximum movement resolution.
Main frame made of gound aluminium for maximum structural resistence.
Professional printer head completely redesigned for print reliability, quality and repeatability.
Print bed made of ground aluminium for maximum flatness ad no adjusting or leveling.
No assembly of mechanical components, electronics board, cables or wire required.
Closed print area at controlled temperature.
Compact cabinet, attractive design, perfect for all desks.
*Ability to easily remove printer head(via a quick connect system) for fast replacement with another head with differents features or for mounting customizables accessories (3D scanner, laser, dremel or similar, pick'n'place...)*

Products overview:
http://www.kloner3d.com/products-overview.html

----------

